# kein Ausdruck mit cups

## uhai

Hallo zusammen,

noch ein Problem hier:

cups druckt nicht, gibt aber auch keine (für mich) verwertbare Fehlermeldung. Die Druckaufträge stehen als "wird gedruckt" in der Warteschlange, der Drucker reagiert aber nicht und gibt auch nichts aus.

Das steht im Fehlerprotokoll von cups:

```
D [04/Nov/2012:22:20:53 +0100] [Job 668] Starting page 1...

D [04/Nov/2012:22:20:53 +0100] [Job 668] Set job-printer-state-message to "Starting page 1...", current level=INFO

D [04/Nov/2012:22:20:53 +0100] [Job 668] Gutenprint: Image_width 3600

D [04/Nov/2012:22:20:53 +0100] [Job 668] Gutenprint: Image_width 3600

D [04/Nov/2012:22:20:53 +0100] [Job 668] Gutenprint: Image_height 2520

D [04/Nov/2012:22:20:53 +0100] [Job 668] Gutenprint: Image_height 2520

D [04/Nov/2012:22:20:53 +0100] [Job 668] Gutenprint: Reading 3600 0

D [04/Nov/2012:22:20:53 +0100] [Job 668] Gutenprint: Image_width 3600

D [04/Nov/2012:22:20:53 +0100] [Job 668] End of messages

D [04/Nov/2012:22:20:53 +0100] [Job 668] printer-state=3(idle)

D [04/Nov/2012:22:20:53 +0100] [Job 668] printer-state-message="/usr/libexec/cups/filter/rastertogutenprint.5.2 failed"

D [04/Nov/2012:22:20:53 +0100] [Job 668] printer-state-reasons=none
```

Weiter oben steht im Protokoll:

```
 [04/Nov/2012:22:20:53 +0100] PID 2645 (/usr/libexec/cups/filter/rastertogutenprint.5.2) crashed on signal 8.
```

Der Drucker ist ein Epson Stylus DX9400F (hat schon mal funktioniert), cups-1.5.2-r4 mit Gutenprint-Treiber 5.2.7.

Kann mir da jemand weiterhelfen?

uhai

----------

## ChrisJumper

Hast du nach einem Kernelupdate schon probiert Cups oder die Treiber net-print/gutenprint neu zu emergen?

Scheinbar hat gutenprint ja einen Fehler verursacht.

----------

## uhai

cups ja, revdep-rebuild auch, gutenprint noch nicht.

mache ich heute abend... ==> bringt leider auch nichts...

uhai

----------

## ChrisJumper

Hmm, google hilft auch nicht. Vielleicht eine andere Version von gutenprint wählen oder ein update auf unstable. Oder versuchen Cups im Debug-Modus zu starten und den Fehler zu reproduzieren.

Lässt er sich denn Reproduzieren? Verschwinden die Druckaufträge von alleine aus der Liste? Hast du Druckaufträge die sich nicht drucken ließen einfach mal Gelöscht? Bei einem USB-Drucker versuch mal den Stecker zu zeihen und wieder einzustecken. ;)

So. Mehr Ideen habe ich jetzt auch nicht. Außer das dein Drucker sich vielleicht weigert und der "crash on signal 8" nur Zufall war.

----------

## uhai

Mein Rechner ist hier der cups-server für alle im Heimnetz. Keiner kann mehr drucken, die Druckaufträge stehen als "wird verarbeitet" in der Warteschlange und bleiben dort, bis sie gelöscht werden.

Der  USB-Stecker wird öfter mal umgesteckt in diverse Laptops hier... Ich denke, die verbindung ist ach ok:

```

```

An einem Windows XP-Laptop druckt der DX9400F einwandfrei. Den Gutenprint-Treiber habe ich schon eine Weile, hat auch schon mal funktioniert. Seit wann das nicht mehr geht, weiss ich nicht, ist aber schon eine Weile her. Als es ging, gab es hier einen Ubuntu-Netbook und einen Gentoo-Laptop die immer Falschfarben gedruckt haben.. Ursache unklar.

unstable will ich eigentlich nicht....

Log-Level ist bereits "debug, hier ist die Konfiguration:

```
lpinfo -v

network lpd

network ipps

file cups-pdf:/

network socket

network https

direct usb://EPSON/Stylus%20DX9400F

network beh

network http

network smb

network ipp

```

uhai

----------

## Josef.95

Hm, da es sich um ein via USB angeschlossenen Drucker handelt überprüfe doch bitte auch mal ob nicht zwei zueinander inkompatible USB-Subsysteme gleichzeitig aktiv sind.

Siehe zb in der Ausgabe von: 

```
zgrep USB_PRINTER /proc/config.gz

und

emerge -pvq cups
```

 Wichtig ist das nicht beide (bei cups ist es das "usb" USE-Flag) gleichzeitig aktiv sind.

Ansonsten entferne den Drucker im cups am besten mal, und schaue dann, ob er sich fehlerfrei neu einrichten ließe.

----------

## uhai

Neu eingerichtet habe ich den Drucker in den letzten 5 Tagen mehrfach - auch ohne Erfolg.

```
zgrep USB_PRINTER /proc/config.gz 

gzip: /proc/config.gz: No such file or directory
```

```
emerge -pvq cups

[ebuild   R   ] net-print/cups-1.5.2-r4  USE="X acl dbus filters gnutls java jpeg ldap pam png python slp ssl threads tiff -avahi -debug -kerberos -perl (-selinux) -static-libs -usb -xinetd" LINGUAS="de -da -es -eu -fi -fr -id -it -ja -ko -nl -no -pl -pt -pt_BR -ru -sv -zh -zh_TW" 

```

Die Unterstützung für den USB-Druck habe ich im Kernel, das USE=usb ist für net-print/cups nicht gesetzt. Könnte das noch bei einem anderen Paket auftauchen?

uhai

----------

